# road trips with radical cam



## stangeater (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey guys, I want to put in texas speed and performance magic stick 4 (239/242, .649"/.609", 111 LSA) My question is how would this be on the open road. I only live like 2 miles from work so I'm not to worried about every day life, but in November I'm driving the car from Florida to New York and was worried about how it will be on the trip. Thanks in advanced for all your help.:cheers


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

i'd be more worried about the short trips in town than the long highway miles. that thing is going to be a rough idler.


----------



## stangeater (Jan 17, 2006)

Well a rough idle is what I'm after. This cam is the big brother to the cam steve had in fat bitch, so i should perform pretty good


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Make sure you post a sound clip of that bad boy. You should get a pretty intimidating sound with the SLP exhaust set up you have.


----------

